# G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 MHz DDR3 CL9 8 GB



## Darksaber (Jan 26, 2011)

The G.Skill Ripjaws come in various flavors and capacities, but focus more on the mainstream overclocker. With many different versions and color variants of the kit out there, one could wonder if G.Skill is not simply trying to create models to cover every memory chip they get their hands on. But, we take a look at the 1600 MHz kit and are surprised to find headroom, lots and lots of headroom. 

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think thats fantastic speeds from a 2x 4gb kit and anything over 2000mhz i think is great when only paying 90!


----------



## araditus (Feb 16, 2011)

For me this just has to be the kit of the year and we are only in february, I am surprised that this only recieved a 9.4, I was thinking 9.8 myself


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 16, 2011)

araditus said:


> For me this just has to be the kit of the year and we are only in february, I am surprised that this only recieved a 9.4, I was thinking 9.8 myself



Well there has to be room for improvement  for example a kit that does 1333 CL5 at 1.5V


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice job Darksaber. I do however miss performance figures at stock settings (800 MHz, CL9).


----------



## mechtech (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice review.  Those are some odd SPD's though, I can see 533, 666, and 800, what with those oddballs?

Darksaber, did you test any off these kits with an AMD platform also???

Edit - Also, unless I missed it, I did not see at what command rate you tested the timings and frequencies at.

Thanks


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 17, 2011)

ugh, now if they can only have it in another colour other than that red... It would stick out too much on the big bang xpower


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 17, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> ugh, now if they can only have it in another colour other than that red... It would stick out too much on the big bang xpower



There are blue and black kits out there 

cheers
DS


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 17, 2011)

nice work draksaber, so is this rams optimize with sandy bridge too, can do same clocks u reach with p67 system or i should go with new Ripjaws-x series.


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 17, 2011)

hayder.master said:


> nice work draksaber, so is this rams optimize with sandy bridge too, can do same clocks u reach with p67 system or i should go with new Ripjaws-x series.



I have a RipjawX kit right here and they have very similar specs. So my educated guess would be that they handle equally well. We are waiting for the new, fixed boards to hit the channel to buy one for our updated testing rig. Then I can tell you more.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 17, 2011)

Darksaber said:


> I have a RipjawX kit right here and they have very similar specs. So my educated guess would be that they handle equally well. We are waiting for the new, fixed boards to hit the channel to buy one for our updated testing rig. Then I can tell you more.



thanx a lot and i will wait your replay,


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2011)

This looks like good RAM for the upcoming AMD Bulldozer. It seems 8GB should hit the spot very nice.


----------



## ronbot (Feb 21, 2011)

Good review. I got this RAM last week for 100CAD at a local NCIX store. Actually have the x version, but not sure what the difference is. 

I have it on a P7P55D-E with i5 750 mildly overclocked to 3.4GHz. I'm quite please with it so far and haven't even overclocked the RAM yet. I guess I'll try to reach Darksaber's numbers.


----------



## rnldrc22 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm running my Ripjaws at 1.65v, is it ok for a 24/7 use? I had to increase the voltages to be able to overclock my cpu or else the memory would fail when running windows.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 11, 2011)

rnldrc22 said:


> I'm running my Ripjaws at 1.65v, is it ok for a 24/7 use? I had to increase the voltages to be able to overclock my cpu or else the memory would fail when running windows.



I'm running my Ripjaws at 2000MHz CL 9 at 1.65v, it should be fine.


----------



## rnldrc22 (Apr 11, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I'm running my Ripjaws at 2000MHz CL 9 at 1.65v, it should be fine.



How did you manage that? I was able to further decrease my CAS to 8-8-6-19 at 1.65v, but no way i can up it to 1866 mhz or 2000 mhz (( (I'm running 4 modules.)


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 13, 2011)

rnldrc22 said:


> How did you manage that? I was able to further decrease my CAS to 8-8-6-19 at 1.65v, but no way i can up it to 1866 mhz or 2000 mhz (( (I'm running 4 modules.)



I have them at 9-10-9-27 at 1.65v. I'm running only 2 sticks so that's probably why.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I've read the review, but with my setup, I've never been able to do better than this:

1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.55v
or 
2000mhz 9-11-9-27 1.6v

According to the review, I should be able to reach 1600mhz with these timings: 7-7-7-21 with just 1.5v, but I've not been able to lower the timings any lower 9-9-9-24 (no matter the voltage I put in)... weird...

Any advice ?


----------



## adrian07ch (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't even get 1866 MHz at 1.65 V with my RipjawzX at same specs. I don't know how you got over 2000 in this review


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2012)

Gotta keep in mind these are changing all the time too.. I have some here and been very happy with them and labled as F3-12800CL9-4GBXL.

The JEDEC table is set different too.








Nice review btw, and got mine for $60 of egg months ago. But i did notice that the 2x2GB set i have in this system as well has the same part number except the 2GB part of course.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well... The Techpowerup review seems to say that 2000mhz is achievable easily with these sticks... and I got them to 2000mhz with these timings: 9 11 9 27... but I have no clue about how on earth the guy in the review got it to 2000mhz with 9 9 9 24 timings... impressive...


----------

